# Lots of BFPs!



## elm

https://i302.photobucket.com/albums/nn84/elm31/hpt180508.jpg

:bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp: :happydance: :bfp:

I did lots of tests this morning and got lots of BFPs! 

It's not really sunk in yet but I've just about stopped shaking! Thank you for all your wonderful support, I didn't think I'd ever get to this point.

Thank you everyone and lots of :dust: to people who need it xxx


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

wow big congrats!! xXx


----------



## Capuru

https://i84.photobucket.com/albums/k14/xox0xo/aerocharm/glitter/congrats/14.gif


----------



## nicola647

Congratulations Elm have a very H & H 9 months!!!!

xxxxx

:bfp: :bfp:

:headspin:


----------



## Snowdrop

Congratulations! :happydance:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

:happydance::happydance::happydance:CONGRATULATIONS ELM!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:

You must be soooooo chuffed!!!!

Have a healthy pg hun!!:hugs:


----------



## tinkerbell123

:bfp:!!! well done xxxxx:hug:


----------



## polo_princess

congratulations!!

blimey thats some collection of BFP's lol


----------



## BeckyBoo

Huge congratulations!


----------



## tansey

That's what we like to see! Yay!!


----------



## doctordeesmrs

https://i248.photobucket.com/albums/gg162/doctordeesmrs/Blinkies/congratsmonkey.gif


----------



## Tishimouse

*CONGRATULATIONS* to you both and wishing you a happy and healthy nine months.

What symptoms did you have .... we love hearing all about symptoms, especially before a BFP.

:flower:​


----------



## biteable

well done hun,wishing you a happy and healthy 9 mths xx


----------



## Sinead

Congrats Elm - I think this is the least unexpected BFP we have seen on here!!!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

I think you took your time testing to keep us all in suspense!!!!!! So chuffed for you.


----------



## Loula

no doubting all those is there lol

well done!!
:happydance:

:hug:


----------



## Lu28

Congratulations again hon, that's a hell of a test collection!!!

You still have to keep visit us in ttc you know, tell us all your symptoms, how you told OH, was he with you when you did the test, you know, all the juicy details!

So pleased for you lovely :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## jolyn

Hey hun, so happy to see u here - I told you I was taking u with me. :happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------



## Ema

CONGRATS XXX


----------



## Lilly123

:happydance::happydance::happydance::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby::baby:

:hug:


----------



## cinderella08

I am so happy for you!!!!!!! Welcome to the 1st trimester!!!!!


----------



## jonnanne3

Congrats! I am so happy for you! :hug: :happydance:


----------



## mugzy

Congrats on your :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## elm

Thanks everyone! Your messages are all really lovely x

I'll post my symptoms in TTC soon - one is definately not being able to think straight xxx

:dust:


----------



## magicvw

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!!


----------



## tink

:happydance::bfp::happydance:


----------



## Farie

:happydance::bfp::happydance: :bfp:
*Congrats*
:happydance::bfp::happydance::bfp:


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Fantastic news, congrats to you.
xxx


----------



## starryeye31

AWESOME collection of test Hun Thats what I like to see , Congrats again , Im so Happy for you :hug:


----------



## biscuit

Yay! Huge congratulations! I have seen you elswhere on the forum and it seems you have been trying for a while right? That's fantastic news, you must be over the moon.

I got my BFP this morning too and am having real trouble focusing on my work today.

Good luck with all the craziness that's coming our way


----------



## Samo

congratulations!!! will see you in 1st tri :D


----------



## Ann-Marie

Congrats :yipee: :hug:

(can't see your tests tho :( )


----------



## Plumfairy

wooopedeeedoooo!!!! congratulations!!! good luck for the months to come :)

:hug:

xxx


----------



## butterflies

Huge congrats, wishing you a happy and healthy 9 months, love the collection of :bfp:, so nice to see!!!


----------



## Chellebelle

Yay loads of piccies! Congratulations again!! :happydance:


----------



## fein&waiting

congrats, that's what i did the morning i got my BFP, just mad isn't it!? hope you have a H + H 9 months


----------



## Helen_26

Yay! Congratulations hun


----------



## candice123

congratulations!! U must be iver the moon!! :happydance::happydance: Candice xx


----------



## OKgirl

Congrats! Have a happy and healthy 9 mo! See you in first tri!


----------



## cntrygrl00

Congrats! :happydance:


----------



## Vickie

Congratulations!


----------



## poppy

Congratulations!


----------



## Dee_H

OMG Elm....Congratulations to you hun. I was so happy to see your name on here. Have a lovely 9 months. I hope to join you soon in the first trimester. No AF yet but still getting:bfn:. who knows!! But anyway I'm so happy that at least one of my cycle buddies got their :bfp:this month.:happydance:


----------



## superp123

Congrats to you!!! See you in first tri. :hugs:
P


----------



## Coral

Huge Congratulations......


----------



## shmoo75

Congratulations on your :bfp::bfp::bfp::bfp: Elm here's to a very happy and healthy 9mths:happydance::baby::happydance::baby:


----------



## maz

woohoo - congratulations xx


----------



## elm

HUGE :hug: :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

Thank you for your congratulations and lovely messages everyone, they're all really appreciated.

Lots and lots of :dust: to everyone who needs it xxx

:dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## bott04

That's fab news, congratulations!


----------



## Rumpskin

Great news - congrats xx


----------



## Michy

Yay fantastic :happydance:


----------



## dizzy65

congrats


----------



## porkpie1981

congrats:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## lynz

congrats on the :bfp:


----------



## Ann-Marie

https://images.paraorkut.com/img/graphics/6/congrats7.gif


----------

